# Sweet "Pain Perdu" aka French Toast!



## frenchguycooking (May 16, 2013)

Imagine that : Your kids just came back from what can be called a crappy day. But Mommy or Daddy (come on dads cook ! ) can fix this up with a big shiny pile of delicious FRENCH TOAST ( Pain Perdu )... You will make their day and your evening too lol...

Ingredients
---------------
- 4 thick slices of stale bread ( hard and dry )
NB : That is why it is called in France "Pain Perdu" (translation : Lost Bread) , because otherwise, you would have to trash it.
- 1 egg
- 1/2 cup of Milk
- 2 TBSP of white sugar
- 2 TBSP of brown sugar ( for the caramelization)
- 1 small bag of vanilla sugar (actually I used half of it but what if you loooove vanilla ?)

Cookware
-------------
- mixing bowl
- frying pan
- wire whip

Instructions
---------------
- In the mixing bowl, add the milk and the white sugar, mix well
- Add the vanilla sugar, and one egg
- Whip it till smooth
- Really soak up the bread in this liquid
- The bread will absorb everything (normally)
- Frying pan over medium low
- 10 minutes lay in
- Turn them over a few times, till they go just under golden brown
- Sprinkle both sides with brown sugar to caramelize
- Let it cook 30 s - 1 minute, turning over the slices
- Done, time to eat !

Hope you like it ! If you do I am happy ( I am really simple am I not ? )
Kisses
Gab


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 16, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Imagine that : Your kids just came back from what can be called a shitty day. But Mommy or Daddy (come on dads cook ! ) can fix this up with a big shiny pile of delicious FRENCH TOAST ( Pain Perdu )... You will make their day and your evening too lol...
> 
> Ingredients
> ---------------
> ...



Sounds yummy.  For a change of pace, try this.  Combine a half cup of rolled oats with an equal amount of brown sugar.  Add a half tsp. of salt.  Mix in a half cup of brown sugar, and a half cup of butter.  Mix well.

After the bread has soaked up the egg batter, dip one side of 2 slices into the crumble.  Place apple pie filling, with cinnamon onto uncoated side of one slice.  Cover with teh uncoated side of the 2nd slice.  Place into a 350 degree F. oven and bake for 20 minutes.  Serve with whipped cream, or your favorite topping.

Another favorite is to cook two slices on a hot griddle.  Flip one slice and top with thin slices of Cheddar, Havarti, Muenster, Swiss, or any cheese that goes well with sweet flavors.  Add a thin slice of ham or breakfast sausage, and cover with the cooked side of the 2nd slice.  Finish as you would a grilled cheese sandwich.  Serve with maple syrup.

From me to you, my friend;

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 16, 2013)

I think I like French Toast for dinner rather better than breakfast.  I like to sprinkle cinnamon on the toast after it comes off the griddle.  Otherwise, the cinnamon just sticks to the edge of the eggy bowl and never meets the bread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 17, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I think I like French Toast for dinner rather better than breakfast.  I like to sprinkle cinnamon on the toast after it comes off the griddle.  Otherwise, the cinnamon just sticks to the edge of the eggy bowl and never meets the bread.



Throw your egg batter into a blender, or whisk vigorously to distribute the cinnamon.  We had french toast and ham last night for supper.  I added both cinnamon and nutmeg to the batter.  I whisked it vigorously and it worked beautifully.  The cinnamon was evenly spread over the toast.  I placed my ham between two slices, covered with syrup, and thoroughly enjoyed my meal.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 17, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I think I like French Toast for dinner rather better than breakfast.  I like to sprinkle cinnamon on the toast after it comes off the griddle.  Otherwise, the cinnamon just sticks to the edge of the eggy bowl and never meets the bread.



Cinnamon is a great idea ! Thanks for sharing I will use it next time I make some !


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2013)

This sounds really good. I have a question: I haven't seen vanilla sugar in stores here (maybe I've missed it). Could you substitute vanilla extract? How much would you use?


----------



## CraigC (May 18, 2013)

I always add vanilla or some type of liquer to my egg mixture when making French toast. I think vanilla sugar is a homemade deal, using the empty vanilla pod to perfume the sugar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2013)

I like mixing in orange juice or lemon juice into the egg mixture.  Really brightens the taste.  A little butter and powdered sugar...Heaven.


----------



## bakechef (May 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> This sounds really good. I have a question: I haven't seen vanilla sugar in stores here (maybe I've missed it). Could you substitute vanilla extract? How much would you use?



I've seen it in stores, in little packets, usually near baking supplies instead of near the extract (which is usually near the spices).  The brand I've seen is Oetker brand (german I think)

You could use extract as a substitute


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 18, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I've seen it in stores, in little packets, usually near baking supplies instead of near the extract (which is usually near the spices).  The brand I've seen is Oetker brand (german I think)
> 
> You could use extract as a substitute



To make vanilla sugar, simply split a vanilla bean in half and scrape the seeds into an airtight container with 2 cups of sugar.  Add the scraped bean pods, and stir the whole thing.  Put the airtight lid on and let it sit for 2 weeks.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2013)

I know you can make it; my aunt used to do that. The recipe said 1 small bag of vanilla sugar, so I was curious. Also wondering how much is in 1 small bag and whether the amount in a French bag is the same as one you'd find here in the U.S.


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 20, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> This sounds really good. I have a question: I haven't seen vanilla sugar in stores here (maybe I've missed it). Could you substitute vanilla extract? How much would you use?



Vanilla extract would do the trick for sure. But I don't know about the quantities... If you try it please tell me what proportions you used


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 20, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I know you can make it; my aunt used to do that. The recipe said 1 small bag of vanilla sugar, so I was curious. Also wondering how much is in 1 small bag and whether the amount in a French bag is the same as one you'd find here in the U.S.



Usually a bag is 5 to 7g I think...


----------



## Kylie1969 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for the recipe Gab


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 22, 2013)

*As*



Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe Gab



You are welcome Kylie ! Your support is more than appreciated


----------

